# Help me pick a greens mower



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

I currently have appx. 5500 sq ft of zeon zoysia turf. This grass was installed at the beginning of summer and has been maintained with a rotary mower at appx. 2". I bought a used Tru Cut reel but was more trouble than it was worth to get it going. This next season I want to start cutting at appx. 0.75 - 1.0 inches. Leaning towards the John Deere E series due to improved range of cut height. Also have a John Deere turf equipment company in my area that is able to grind/work on these machines.

Option 1: John Deere 220E with 537hours on the unit. Brush attachment (should I want a brush or grooming?) and grooved roller. Machine belonged to a local golf course and has plenty of life left on reel(sharp also). Has 11 blades which is a concern of mine due to my cut of height being on the higher side. However, with the E series would I be able to turn down the reel speed enough to avoid clipping? Machine fires right up and is ready to cut grass but it does show signs of being used pretty well. Price $800

Option 2: John Deere 220B. Reference below for info. Once again is an 11 blade reel.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4473&p=87098#p87098

Option 3: Wait out for the weeks auction and pick one up. Hopefully find a 7 blade reel.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If budget is not a primary issue, I'd go for the newest machine you can find. 7 blade reels will not be common on the 18" and 22" machines, even less so on the 220E. So plan on swapping reels if you want that setup. The 26" (260B/C/SL) machines would be much more likely to already have a 7 blade reel setup.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That sounds like a smoking deal on the 220E! I would probably scoop that up. :thumbup:


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

My ideal price was 400-600 but willing to spend a little extra for newer equipment. Any idea how much a 220E goes for at the weeks auction?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Go for the 220e, fantastic machine, don't worry about the 11 blade, I have an 11 blade on mine and currently mow at 1" no problem. The other nice thing about the 220e is being the reel is driven by the electric motor, you can run engine RPM pretty low resulting in a nice leisurely walking speed and quiet operation. I've been told you cannot hear mine running from inside the house.


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

One thing I did notice while the machine was running a little white smoke coming from this part. (Carb?) Should this be a concern?


Note: picture used for reference. Not same unit.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A 220E on auction with more hours was around $400 in the last auction I looked at. To that you have to add all the fees and shipping. Shipping could add another 300.

I would go with the bird at hand.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

White smoke is easy. Likely old fuel, fouled plug, or something of the sort. Black smoke is a bigger concern.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Also, that's a clean *** looking unit.


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Yea I wish the the one I am looking at was that clean. Thanks for the help everyone. Hopefully going to pick up the 220E next week.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Hold out for a Toro TGM 1600


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Hold out for a Toro TGM 1600


I completely agree with @wardconnor!!! The Greensmaster 1600 is what you want. Please avoid all the John Deere equipment at the next Weeks Auction. :wink:


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

why are you guys hating on Green?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

dmouw said:


> why are you guys hating on Green?


No hate. Just preference.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on not worrying too much about 11 bladed reels.


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Hold out for a Toro TGM 1600


Your YouTube channel got me in to wanting to cut with a greensmower. I swear your channel inflated the price of used toro 1600's lol. I came across a Craigslist post for a 1600 that mentioned if you want a yard like Connor Ward here is your opportunity. I would really like a toro but with that said I do not have anyone in my area that will service them. The John Deere dealer is about 45 min from my house where as the toro is about 200 miles away in Atlanta.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

220E with a 7 blade reel. Just DO the bearings

Check out my lawn journal in that sub forum - I have Zeon and a reel mower as well.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think the toro handles a little better when mowing but enjoy the bed knife adjustment much better on a Deere. A newer toro with click type adjusters would make this process much better as I have the old bolt/nut type.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Any thoughts on a GM1000 vs 1600 for 5,000 square feet?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jayray said:


> Any thoughts on a GM1000 vs 1600 for 5,000 square feet?


Either will work. I _really_ like my 1600. I mow 2k inside my fenced back yard without issues. I like that they come standard with an 8-blade reel and you get an extra 0.25" HOC. Also, wide stripes are the best stripes. :thumbup:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a JD 260B for sale on this site if you're interested.


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Update

So I just got back from picking up my 220E. The unit cranks right up and also passes the paper test. My only complaint is I was told it had around 500 or so hours on it. After checking the meter it is closer to 1650 from what I can tell! I paid 848 with tax. Did I pay to much for this many hours? I bought this from a turf company and thinking the guy misread the counter. Real nice guy and do not think he was trying to sham me. Plan on calling him tomorrow about it.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

It's definitely worth calling and asking what the deal is. May be able to get a little bit of money back for misrepresentation, but I don't think you got hosed.


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. Going to be bringing it back tomorrow. Guy does not want to come off the price. Going to try my luck at the weeks auction in December. Any one know if there is any benefit of going in person?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

What was his response when you addressed the run hours? That's a bit shady.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

where is this auctions you guys are referring to?


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Would love to see this thread go further. I have kind of been thinking about greensmaster 1600 or just going with a swardman. There is a retailer close to me so having a swardman would be easy to get serviced. Any thoughts???


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> What was his response when you addressed the run hours? That's a bit shady.


That he must of misread the meter. I sent him a picture of the meter and he agreed he was wrong. This is a pretty big business and the guy is super nice. I believe him that he misread the meter.


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

bigmks said:


> where is this auctions you guys are referring to?


https://www.weeksfarmmachinery.com


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Pwmcadet12 said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> > where is this auctions you guys are referring to?
> ...


 Just looked at the yearly sale coming up...
 :shock:


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Pwmcadet12 said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> > where is this auctions you guys are referring to?
> ...


I am planning to go to the Auction.

I just hope none of my TLF peeps are bidding against me.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

TonyC said:


> Pwmcadet12 said:
> 
> 
> > bigmks said:
> ...


Have you been to it before?


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

OD on Grass said:


> TonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Pwmcadet12 said:
> ...


No, but I've read about every post related. You?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

It appears the dealers are not going to let go of their Toros at this auction and most of the John Deere WBGM do not have ground tender conditioners (groomers) or transport wheels. 

It is amazing how many 220E's don't even have reels!!! Maybe it is a parts auction for someone???


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

TonyC said:


> OD on Grass said:
> 
> 
> > TonyC said:
> ...


No 😢. You definitely need to let us know how it goes! I'll be watching online.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> It appears the dealers are not going to let go of their Toros at this auction and most of the John Deere WBGM do not have ground tender conditioners (groomers) or transport wheels.
> 
> It is amazing how many 220E's don't even have reels!!! Maybe it is a parts auction for someone???


Oh dang. I guess I didn't look at the pictures in much detail.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

What do you do with a E series that doesn't have a reel?

Are buyers (even if it's a course) really going out and buying new reels? That has to be the most expensive end of a greens mower.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

TonyC said:


> What do you do with a E series that doesn't have a reel?
> 
> Are buyers (even if it's a course) really going out and buying new reels? That has to be the most expensive end of a greens mower.


I think most of those missing reels made their way to a 2500E.


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

Where do you guys find these deals? I'm out in Seattle and would like to get a greens mower before the spring, but the closest i can find is either in California or Colorado. I also see tons in the midwest and southeast, but nothing within a few hours drive of me. Does anyone have any idea where i should be looking? Also should I start this in a new thread?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

mattcoughlin said:


> Where do you guys find these deals? I'm out in Seattle and would like to get a greens mower before the spring, but the closest i can find is either in California or Colorado. I also see tons in the midwest and southeast, but nothing within a few hours drive of me. Does anyone have any idea where i should be looking? Also should I start this in a new thread?


You might want to head north of the border. Your dollar is worth about $1.30 here.
Try these guys, lots of used Toro's
https://oakcreekgolf.com


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

mattcoughlin said:


> Where do you guys find these deals? I'm out in Seattle and would like to get a greens mower before the spring, but the closest i can find is either in California or Colorado. I also see tons in the midwest and southeast, but nothing within a few hours drive of me. Does anyone have any idea where i should be looking? Also should I start this in a new thread?


I know a lot of members here have had there mowers shipped to them from various locations so you may want to factor in the cost of shipping when looking at a mower. Hopefully some other member will chime in on what they paid for shipping. I paid around $200-300 to have mine shipped from FL to NC.


----------



## magoodall65 (Jul 19, 2018)

Not sure where to put my excitement but I just got a couple older model JD180s from the weeks auction! Now I need to check out the JD mowers thread (more than I already have) to get one machine ready for spring!


----------

